# Friday the 13th Part 3 Jason Display Piece



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys. Sorry I have not been on in a while. Been working on getting this guy done. He is Jason Voorhees from F13 Part 3. based on the Stan Winston (Rip) version of him. He is fully foam filled with glass eye inserts and acrylic teeth. Here are a few pics of him. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I love Friday the 13th and I love this! How long did it take?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not someone you'd want to run into in a dark alley - he's eerie looking.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great Pumpkin, I am, as ever, absolutely blown away by your skill and artistic ability. You are just ridiculously talented!!! He looks exactly as he should and is far superior to any other!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> I love Friday the 13th and I love this! How long did it take?


LH this sculpt took me about 2 1/2 months to sculpt. I had tons of reference materials to use in the sculpting of this piece. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Great Pumpkin, I am, as ever, absolutely blown away by your skill and artistic ability. You are just ridiculously talented!!! He looks exactly as he should and is far superior to any other!


Pumpkin5 thanks very much for your Awesome compliments on this piece. Friday the 13th is a great labor of love for me.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Not someone you'd want to run into in a dark alley - he's eerie looking.


Me neither Roxy! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Great Pumpkin said:


> LH this sculpt took me about 2 1/2 months to sculpt. I had tons of reference materials to use in the sculpting of this piece. Thanks for the compliments!


I want to buy it off you. Better yet, send me some talent and I'll see if I can replicate it. God I love it. I'd proudly display it in my man cave. This is one of those pieces that would always have a good home if I had it.

I like this picture the best:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks creepy without the mask. Nice job.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

*stands and applauds

Being a huge fan of Friday the 13th, I am uber impressed with this great likeness of Jason!! The sculpt job is great, and how could ya' not love that face?!! His mother would be so proud!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks very much! really appreciate it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your work is awesome. I am in awe of you.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow that is beyond amazing!! your hard work definitely paid off


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! I will be making this guy now into a wearable latex full head mask as well as making another display bust of Jason with the makeup he wore at the end of the movie


----------

